# set up for air drying...



## Kaleb978 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello all,
been looking through this forum for threads about air drying wood. 
I am getting ready to take down a big locust tree and block out sever blocks for shotgun stocks. What is the best way to set it up to dry the best? I had planned on putting it up in a barn but what should i sit it on or what?
Any advice would be greatly appreciated! 
THanks,
Kaleb


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 18, 2013)

Kaleb978 said:


> Hello all,
> been looking through this forum for threads about air drying wood.
> I am getting ready to take down a big locust tree and block out sever blocks for shotgun stocks. What is the best way to set it up to dry the best? I had planned on putting it up in a barn but what should i sit it on or what?
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated!
> ...



I have seen lots of wood stacked in barns over the years and that is a good place to store the wood if you have the space to dedicate to the cause. When stacking the lumber be sure to put stickers between the layers. Space them out 12-16" apart and be sure the whole layer is supported by the same thickness of sticker so you end up with the straightest boards possible. IF you can weigh the pile down when you are done.


----------



## Kaleb978 (Sep 18, 2013)

I was going to use a wood pallet and not stack the blocks on top of each other. since they are going to be blocks i didn't see as it should take up to much space. Is a pallet a good idea or?


----------



## Kevin (Sep 18, 2013)

Kaleb, there is no single better source to learn about air drying than *here*. It's maybe a long read to some, but to those looking for a single-source reference guide it's the bible. It's been long enough that I read it I do not remember if it covers vertical drying but I use vertical drying all the time. I put up another stack just last weekend. I especially use it for drying siding and small numbers of thinner boards but it works as well, or better, as stack-n-sticker drying. You can built racks if you have a lot of it and stack the lumber in there quicker than sticker-n-stack. vertical drying has many benefits but of course is not for all situations especially where there is a lot of lumber or where your overhead cover is too low for the boards. 

Just didn't want to you to overlook vertical drying if you have a smaller amount of wood to dry.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 18, 2013)

If i am lining up tge dots here you are going to cut the whole tree into gun stocks? If so a pallet should work but you still need stickers between the layers


----------



## Kaleb978 (Sep 18, 2013)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> If i am lining up tge dots here you are going to cut the whole tree into gun stocks? If so a pallet should work but you still need stickers between the layers



Thanks for the reading kevin I will do it... and I am going to try and cut like 4 maybe 5 blocks out for shotgun stock block


----------

